

The Real Reason why Programmers Dislike Databases - tx
http://kontsevoy.blogspot.com/2007/09/real-reason-programmers-dislike.html

======
vlad
It appears you took down the linked post. I read it and thought it was good.
Hard to follow until I became familiar with your other articles, and much
shorter than those were, but still good. Please keep writing.

------
dfranke
Because they return 404s? :-)

